# Do not use safe-mail!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## D-Lats (Feb 25, 2012)

Do not use it. Its not secure. I just got payment instructions intercepted and changed so I lost $500. Called WU It was picked up ten mins after confirming mtcn. Be safe and take this warning seriously!!!


----------



## Saney (Feb 25, 2012)

So is Gmail safer?


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 25, 2012)

Probably


----------



## ckcrown84 (Feb 25, 2012)

Holy crap,
that is Insane.


----------



## 69grunt (Feb 25, 2012)

D-Lats said:


> Do not use it. Its not secure. I just got payment instructions intercepted and changed so I lost $500. Called WU It was picked up ten mins after confirming mtcn. Be safe and take this warning seriously!!![/QU
> 
> I don't want to sound stupit/BUT/ what is safe-mail?


----------



## ckcrown84 (Feb 25, 2012)

What exactly is the issue?

You are aware that we could setup a dedicated linux box on a half-descent connection and run a mail server from it. 

Who is intercepting mail? Government? hackers? The "safe mail" company?


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 25, 2012)

Id say hackers. I was supposed to do the transaction as I usually do but somehow they were editing the emails. The fucken cunts switched the receiver name and city. I should have known better but your think with a fucken name like "SAFE-MAIL" the shit would be safe.


----------



## CityHunter (Feb 25, 2012)

We should always use Paypal for transactions. It's easy, fast, and 100% safe. Much more better than WU. Don't if Paypal is well known in North America


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Feb 25, 2012)

69grunt said:


> I don't want to sound stupit/BUT/ *what is safe-mail?*



Your kidding right 

History has shown that most of the "safe" email providers are 100% secure. You guys should have learned this years ago  
Isn't there a thread around here about PGP?


----------



## hoyle21 (Feb 25, 2012)

D-lats, are you on a wireless modem?   I ask because more than likely your network has been hacked.    I highly doubt your email was hacked in transit.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Feb 25, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> D-lats, *are you on a wireless modem*?   I ask because more than likely your *network has been hacked.*    I highly doubt your email was hacked in transit.



Good point


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 25, 2012)

Hmm sounds like a possibolity. Its a mobile hotspot tho so I didnt think that could happen.


----------



## hoyle21 (Feb 25, 2012)

D-Lats said:


> Hmm sounds like a possibolity. Its a mobile hotspot tho so I didnt think that could happen.



It would be much easier to hack that, than to hack your email, and make changes to an email in transit.


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 25, 2012)

FOR FUCK SAKES! So what do i do? I got things going on.


----------



## hoyle21 (Feb 25, 2012)

D-Lats said:


> FOR FUCK SAKES! So what do i do? I got things going on.



I don't know what your set up is bro.   Do you have a WPA/WPA2 security password?


Read this, might help you figure things out. 
http://ask-leo.com/how_do_i_use_an_open_wifi_hotspot_safely.html


I would try and get WU to give you the name of the person who picked up the money.


----------



## swollen (Feb 25, 2012)

It's possible you may have a RAT. I used to hack back in the day, & these were really fun, but could cause alot of sh1t for who u infected. Malwarebytes anti-malware will get rid of just about all ur infections including 'remote administration tools'.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Feb 25, 2012)

Shit....that sucks BIG time.  Sorry brother!  I may switch over to privacy harbor now....



/V


----------



## swollen (Feb 25, 2012)

VictorZ06 said:


> Shit....that sucks BIG time.  Sorry brother!  I may switch over to privacy harbor now....
> 
> 
> 
> /V



Yea, either them or securenym.net


----------



## ckcrown84 (Feb 25, 2012)

D-Lats said:


> Hmm sounds like a possibolity. Its a mobile hotspot tho so I didnt think that could happen.



What do you mean by "mobile hotspot"
You were using your 3g phone and synced your PC up to it?

or do you mean you connected to a hotspot (access point) in an area and completed the transaction.

Also, I agree it is highly unlikely that the email was hacked in transit.

Also, is it possible "safe-mail" is crooked?


----------



## BigKevKris (Feb 25, 2012)

I use hush-mail......any reason why I shouldnt?


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Feb 25, 2012)

BigKevKris said:


> I use hush-mail......any reason why I shouldnt?



Operation "Raw Deal" ring a bell?


----------



## BigKevKris (Feb 25, 2012)

Ehhh.....didnt realize that was hushmail.....so in your opinion whats the safest?


----------



## hoyle21 (Feb 25, 2012)

BigKevKris said:


> Ehhh.....didnt realize that was hushmail.....so in your opinion whats the safest?



I personally believe they will all rat you out If pressure is involved.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Feb 25, 2012)

Like I've said before, don't depend on any of them. Anonymize yourself and go from there....


----------



## trackstar19 (Feb 25, 2012)

Highly unlikely the emails were 'intercepted' by hackers and changed around. It sounds like either your sources email was compromised, and the hacker who compromised it is fucking over as many clients as he can before getting caught/kicked out... or also potentially your source actually scammed you and made up this excuse. Since i'm assuming the WU info being changed means that your sources email sent you the BS WU info to send the money too? If so, it's on your sources side. And if that is the case, i'd demand the stuff you ordered from them.


----------



## hoyle21 (Feb 25, 2012)

trackstar19 said:


> Highly unlikely the emails were 'intercepted' by hackers and changed around. It sounds like either your sources email was compromised, and the hacker who compromised it is fucking over as many clients as he can before getting caught/kicked out... or also potentially your source actually scammed you and made up this excuse. Since i'm assuming the WU info being changed means that your sources email sent you the BS WU info to send the money too? If so, it's on your sources side. And if that is the case, i'd demand the stuff you ordered from them.



That's actually the first thing I thought too, but didn't want to go there.


----------



## Imosted (Feb 25, 2012)

Thats fucked up bro, sorry to hear that


----------



## trackstar19 (Feb 25, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> That's actually the first thing I thought too, but didn't want to go there.


 I know, it just sounds so fishy. I'd like to hope his source is good to go and wouldn't pull a slimeball move on him, but definitely sounds like it's sketchy.

If the email came from your sources email it's essentially either: your source just fucked you big time, or a hacker phished/keylogged/CG'd his password/email info and did it. The likelihood safe-mail's whole system was compromised is small IMO.

Just saying this so you have a better idea of what went down, and if your source can be trusted or not. I work in the computer field and actually was a former hacker myself.


----------



## justhav2p (Feb 25, 2012)

CityHunter said:


> We should always use Paypal for transactions. It's easy, fast, and 100% safe. Much more better than WU. Don't if Paypal is well known in North America


 

And how is paypal 100% safe? Your using your name and address.... did you want to put a sign on your door saying I sell drugs?


----------



## hoyle21 (Feb 25, 2012)

justhav2p said:


> And how is paypal 100% safe? Your using your name and address.... did you want to put a sign on your door saying I sell drugs?



I personally think if they want to bust you, they are going to bust you.   There is a paper trail for WU as well.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Feb 25, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> I personally think if they want to bust you, they are going to bust you.   There is a paper trail for WU as well.



That's been the consensus for years. And yes, small time buyers do get busted. We just don't hear about it because they don't have $500,000 dollars worth of gear, guns and cars in their possession.


----------



## Imosted (Feb 25, 2012)

There is something doesnt add up bro, have been thinking, a hacker shouldnt be able to change info that was already sent through your source because it is already been send, my understanding is ,it is not your account that is being hacked it is your sources account that was hacked. so when you asked for the WU info the hacked account from your source sent you the email. saying send the money to xx person. which means it is your sources responsibility to send you the gear for free. for fucks sake it is not your fault if your sources email was hacked!!!!


i hope what i wrote makes some sense


----------



## tbird2 (Feb 25, 2012)

Imosted said:


> i hope what i wrote makes some sense




nope.


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 25, 2012)

He informed me as I was emailing to a few different "friends". I sent funds and got a return email saying all good. He then pm me elsewhere and asked why i wasnt replying to his emails. He is shipping everything anyway the dudes solid as a fucken rock thats not my concern. Its the fact that a million guys use the same service and might not have such a gracious and solid guy to deal with. 
To CK Its a mobile internet stick that allows me access anywhere within my city. Not a cell phone link.


----------



## ckcrown84 (Feb 25, 2012)

secure your internet,
enable encryption,
change your passwords,

sounds like your network was compromised or at least your email was hacked (and they setup email forwarding. So, when you think your emailing xyz you were emailing someone else).


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Feb 25, 2012)

D-Lats said:


> *He informed me as I was emailing to a few different "friends".* I sent funds and got a return email saying all good. He then pm me elsewhere and asked why i wasnt replying to his emails. He is shipping everything anyway the dudes solid as a fucken rock thats not my concern. Its the fact that a million guys use the same service and might not have such a gracious and solid guy to deal with.
> To CK Its a mobile internet stick that allows me access anywhere within my city. Not a cell phone link.



So you might have sent "mint" to someone else without knowing it?


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 25, 2012)

Nah didnt do the other friend a favor.


----------



## Nivek (Feb 26, 2012)

I think paypal is safer.


----------



## pitbullguy0101 (Feb 27, 2012)

that sucks ass bro sorry


----------



## ecot3c inside (Feb 27, 2012)

possible whoever you were suppose to buy your gear from changed the shit, now $500 richer and didn't have to send gear? maybe it was something on their end.


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Feb 27, 2012)

BigKevKris said:


> I use hush-mail......any reason why I shouldnt?



me too


----------



## BigBird (Feb 27, 2012)

All hackers should be executed as well those who knowingly sell bunk gear - just for the record.  

Ahhhh, now I feel so much better having got my true feelings out.


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 27, 2012)

I never lost the goods


----------



## Dath (Feb 27, 2012)

^^^^


----------



## striker1488 (Feb 27, 2012)

Linux box is the way to go. Hotspots are easily hacked. i sent my payment out around the same time and it made it.(thank goodness) try Ubuntu as a o.s. also. Less Likely to get hacked. stay hardwired also. Goodluck

Striker


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 27, 2012)

If L.E wants you, they will get you. It's that simple.


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 27, 2012)

Dont think it was LE bro. Unless the Canadians are working with the chinese to bust a $500 deal lol!!! I think the long distance calls would cost more than theyd make off me


----------



## XYZ (Feb 27, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> If L.E wants you, they will get you. It's that simple.


 

^^BIG True.


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 27, 2012)

HAHAHA!

@D, I was just saying that for the others. I don't think it was L.E at all. Somebody is scamming. Either a hacker, or the source(hopefully not that)


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 27, 2012)

They found Bin Laden, I'm sure they could find Mr. Juicehead, sitting behind his computer.


----------



## G3 (Mar 3, 2012)

VictorZ06 said:


> Shit....that sucks BIG time. Sorry brother! I may switch over to privacy harbor now....
> 
> 
> 
> /V


 

Post on Pars forum saying privacyharbor = bad


----------



## VictorZ06 (Mar 3, 2012)

I usually take my smart phone and drive around until I find one of my neighbors wifi signal and do what I got to do with my phone.  Can't with a 3G connection because your phone's IP get's verified before it can connect.  That...or go to a library.



/V


----------



## emv (Mar 3, 2012)

VictorZ06 said:


> I usually take my smart phone and drive around until I find one of my neighbors wifi signal and do what I got to do with my phone. Can't with a 3G connection because your phone's IP get's verified before it can connect. That...or go to a library.
> 
> 
> 
> /V


Well them you connection is "open " and just that you know they can get you info like that don't ever use unsecure connection that how you get compromise.
And to *D-Lats*bro is no safe-mail is ether you or the source that is been compromise I work with computers for more than 15 years I'm certificate for m@icrosoft, cisc@ etc.. I work for a security network company so this is what you need to do go here and download this it is free and run: 
http://www.malwarebytes.org/ and after download this: http://www.superantispyware.com/ and 
Same thing run the software
after that just pm and tell me what they found and I help more I'm 100% sure that you have a ???Trojan??? but don't panic I will help you and by the way change all password for all you email any bank account online etc.


----------



## MTB81 (Mar 3, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> If L.E wants you, they will get you. It's that simple.




Agreed.  Anyone who sends sensitive info over email from any of these companies is an idiot, no offense.  Just use Gmail or whatever generic account with public-private keys.  If your vendor doesn't have a public key then find one who does.


----------



## MTB81 (Mar 3, 2012)

And those commercial vpns are worthless also.  Ask the luzsec hackers how secure hidemyass is.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## D-Lats (Mar 3, 2012)

emv said:


> Well them you connection is "open " and just that you know they can get you info like that don't ever use unsecure connection that how you get compromise.
> And to *D-Lats*bro is no safe-mail is ether you or the source that is been compromise I work with computers for more than 15 years I'm certificate for m@icrosoft, cisc@ etc.. I work for a security network company so this is what you need to do go here and download this it is free and run:
> http://www.malwarebytes.org/ and after download this: http://www.superantispyware.com/ and
> Same thing run the software
> after that just pm and tell me what they found and I help more I'm 100% sure that you have a ???Trojan??? but don't panic I will help you and by the way change all password for all you email any bank account online etc.


Will do! Thanks!


----------



## klc9100 (Mar 3, 2012)

no disrespect bro. i REALLY hate that for you man. however, that's the reason i don't use services like that. the hackers know that most transactions through them are something "shady". they take their shots and score every now and then. i just use my regular e-mail (yahoo). i mean, almost 300,000,000,000 e-mails are sent per day world wide. i think your/our chances of things like this happening are tremendously less likely if we just mix in with the gen pop instead of using services that draw attention to themselves by claiming to be "secure". that shit is like a big bulls-eye, in my opinion. again bro, i'm sorry this happend to you. i would hate it for any of our other brothers here just the same.


----------



## unclem (Mar 4, 2012)

d-lats that sucks. i cant believe it. has to happen to a nice guy like him, wtf.


----------

